# Top 3 Seiko Watches To Own



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've got over $50,000 worth of Rolexes, Omega Speedmasters, Pulsar LED's, Sinn's, etc. and just got my first Seiko this week (see below).

Wondering if you can help me understand what the Top 3 Seiko watches to own are. Could be new, could be vintage.....just want to know what you collectors/fans think the Top 3 are. If you can post photos and explain why I need each, that would be very helpful.

Thank you!

sportura


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

My choice would be :
1) Seiko Flightmaster Ti (auto)
2) Seiko Marinemaster (auto)
3) GrandSeiko GMT (auto, of course)


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

BrianS said:


> I think you would have to have a Monster diver in there somewhere..


Can you guys post links to some pics? I can't find these watches from the nicknames alone....

Thanks

sportura


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Top 3? That is one very tall order, for there are so many high end and/or desireable seiko's. I would go with at least one 6138 (a 6138-7000 for me); at least one current Grand Seiko; & maybe One of seiko's original automatic shrouded divers.

Now if we are going beyond 3, Then I would definitely include a Credor Node, and some kind of spring drive model.


----------



## Heat (Feb 11, 2006)

6105-8000 Is high on my personal list, probobly a OM as well


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

For what it is worth, I don't know of too many watches have more of a avid following, or have better resale values as compared to original cost, than the early Seiko divers. Still a classic timeless design, and I am sure someone else will be making a very similar post to this one 20 years from now.

My favorite top three would be:

1. Seiko 6105
2. Seiko 6306
3. Seiko 6309

Regards,
Dave


----------



## namor (Apr 4, 2006)

Of currently made Seikos, the SBDX001 Marine Master is probably the best 'dollar for dollar' dive watch in existence. The Spring Drive GMT is the most technically advanced and nearest thing to unique. 

But, if money's no object, the 6159-7001 diver, with its monocoque case and bulletproof 36,000 bph auto movement, is the ne plus ultra of vintage Seiko watchcraft.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

my top 3:

(1) Grand Seiko SBGE001 Spring Drive GMT: http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/grand_seiko/SBGE001.html

(2) Flightmaster Automatic SBDS003: http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/chronos/SBDS003.html

(3) Landmaster Kinetic SBDW002: http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/landmaster/SBDW002.html

B-)


----------



## Automatic (Mar 11, 2006)

Tuna cans are pretty cool.


----------



## Down Under Divers (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess the deifintion of "top" is vague here, top as in popular, top as in most expensive, top as in rarity, top in certain catagories diver, chrono etc? I hang out on the SCWF a lot and I'd say these are the most sought after, valued, asked about and most expensive of all of them.

Seiko SBDS001/02/03 Auto Flightmaster
Seiko 6159-7010 600m Pro Tuna Can
Seiko SBDB001 600m Spring Drive
Seiko 6306-7001
Seiko 6159-7001/7000
Seiko SBDX001 Marine Master
Seiko SBDX009/SBDW002 Landmaster
Grand Seiko SBGE001 Spring Drive GMT


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

1. Gran Seiko GMT
2. Seiko Spirit
3. Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## N_Jay (Feb 22, 2006)

Tall order.
This is my input as a non-collector.
First or early models of classic points of inovation.
Working back from today.
Spring Drive
Quartz Analog/digital Worldtime (Early example)
Early Auto Crono
Early Auto Diver
Early Bel-Matic


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

My top 3 standard priced Seikos would be

1) SKX007J
2) SKX009J
3) SKX011J

:-D 

The Premium watches

1) 600m Spring Drive GMT
2) Marine Master
3) Flight Master Automatic


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 26, 2006)

1. An early diver, such as a hacking 6105 or, even better, a 6306 (hacking, kanji date)

2. A 6139. A somewhat obscure choice, but it's probably tied for world's first auto chrono. [This whole issue is not without controversy].

3. A Spring Drive model. First new movement in a long time. Personally, I'd probably opt for the 600m diver version.


----------



## Automatic (Mar 11, 2006)

1000m Tuna can
Samurai
007


----------



## chiukh2007 (Feb 16, 2006)

My choice will be
1. Seiko SBWA001- the first springdrive in the world. You can hardly find one now.









2. Grand Seiko GMT SBGM001- the best GS most people will say.









3. Seiko Marinemaster SBDX001- the best Seiko diver, better than a Swiss diver with 3x the price.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

1. Marinemaster SBDX001
2. Flightmaster SBDS001
3. Grand Seiko SBGM003


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Make sure you get one of the Seiko Diver pepsi bezel on a jubilee bracelet. This is the classic Seiko diver watch that is bullet proof and will never fail to get many admiring looks from everyone.


----------



## wongster (Feb 12, 2006)

Bullet-proof? Wow... :think:



johnj said:


> Make sure you get one of the Seiko Divers Pepsi bezel on a jubilee bracelet. This is a classic Seiko watch that is bullet proof and will never fail to get many admiring looks from just about everyone.


----------



## northerner (Dec 14, 2006)

1. 6159-7019 - 600m Pro 'Tuna Can' (original from 1975)
2. SBDX005 - historical re-issue 600m 'Tuna Can'
3. SBDB001 - 600m Spring Drive diver

distant 4. SKX009K 200m 'Pepsi dial' diver (my first Seiko diver ;-) )


----------



## ToddVNO (Apr 16, 2006)

Im with Northerner. I own an original Tuna Can (6159-7019), A 300M Tuna (quartz, my weekend beater), the SBDX005 Tuna reissue, and a 200M Diver Chrono. The 1000M Tuna, the 600M spring drive and the Japan only Flightmaster are on my want list

1. 6159-7019 - 600m Pro 'Tuna Can' (original from 1975)
2. SBDX005 - historical re-issue 600m 'Tuna Can'
3. SBDB001 - 600m Spring Drive diver

Here are pics of my SBDX005 in action.


----------



## lordsinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Todd, those pics do it for me every time! Not only are they fantastic photographs, but the SBDX005 is firmly on my wants list. I just sold my Sub, and I am waiting patiently to find one. Maybe, just maybe, the new Kobold Cousteau will get the nod...but I hear now that it may not be out until the summer, so who knows? I think that along with the PloProf and the Omega 1000M, the Seiko 600M autos define "tool diver." Great watch. Cannot believe that I passed on one from Higuchi when they were available.o| Will I ever learn?:roll:


----------



## ToddVNO (Apr 16, 2006)

lordsinclair said:


> Todd, those pics do it for me every time! Not only are they fantastic photographs, but the SBDX005 is firmly on my wants list. I just sold my Sub, and I am waiting patiently to find one. Maybe, just maybe, the new Kobold Cousteau will get the nod...but I hear now that it may not be out until the summer, so who knows? I think that along with the PloProf and the Omega 1000M, the Seiko 600M autos define "tool diver." Great watch. Cannot believe that I passed on one from Higuchi when they were available.o| Will I ever learn?:roll:


Thanks Martin. I purchased my second Ploprof this week. And my Omega 1000M is at Omega Service in Bienne for the full spa treatment.
Good luck, I hope you find a nice 600M auto. I am anxiously waiting to see what the Cousteau diver looks like myself.

Todd


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

*Credor Sonnerie The TOP!*

Noboby but Isthmus mentioned something about Credor. So I double this by saying "that's the Seiko's TOP!" :gold Check it out.
Credor 1 
Credor 2


----------



## 1414DW6100 (Oct 16, 2006)

personaly the way i feel about seikos is the same way i feel about G-Shocks and every other watch. theres no top three. you always ending getting them all or trying to.. haha or at least thats just me.


----------



## Zanzara (Nov 7, 2006)

***** I love that Landmaster  !!



stockae92 said:


> my top 3:
> 
> (1) Grand Seiko SBGE001 Spring Drive GMT: http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/grand_seiko/SBGE001.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Sorry ya'all...found this in the archives and decided to add my two cents...

1. 6159-7010 600m ProDiver (tuna)
2. 7A38-7080 Black x3 Quartz Chrono (personal reasons)
3. Grand Seiko SBGE001 Spring Drive GMT

I'm a simple man, with simple ideas and simple pleasures.

Thanks, 

Rice


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

For me the

SBDC001(my daily wear)
SBDX001(MM300)
SBDB001(SDMM600)

What can I say, I like Seiko divers!


----------



## str8flexed (Mar 25, 2008)

These might be too inexpensive for you, but, i.m.o. the skx007 is legendary. Also, the monsters have a unique one-of-a-kind look (I would recommend the orange over the black monster).


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

These 3 are my pick


----------



## Joram (Jan 27, 2008)

The three Seiko's that every watch freak should have in their collection are these in my opinion:

1 Seiko Sumo
2 Seiko Samurai
3 Seiko Monster

I did'nt look at wich watch is most expensive. I just lookeed at what i think is a great watch.

Greetings from the Netherlands,

Joram.


----------



## tictoc (Jan 19, 2008)

3 isn't enough, man.

I think any serious Seiko collection should, as a minimum, include

*Vintage*

1. an early teens Laurel. Seiko's first wrist watch.
2. a Crown and/or Cronos. 50's to early-mid 60's top-shelf, world-class.
3. A Grand and a King. Mid 60's to mid 70's top-shelf, world-class

*New*

1. Somethign with Spring Drive, from the high end -- Grand Seiko, or Credor. Wish I had $56k to burn on that credor in the link. Less is more.

2. A Grand Seiko in balancewheel. SD is cool, but Seiko's top-shelf balancewheel watches are also mad accurate, if the stories in this forum are to be believed (my own piece, a '68 King, is proof enough of this for me)

3. Examples of items 1 and 2 in handwind. Auto's fine, but.. handwind's skinnier :-d

And don't forget the clocks (their first product in 1892, I think), the dive computers, camera shutters, timers, competition movements (late 60's were choice), quartz chronometers that won competitions, and more.


----------



## BDStevens (Apr 29, 2007)

Black sumo
Blue sumo
Orange sumo


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure when these come out or if they will be available to the public, but if money isn't an issue drop some cash on one of these:


----------



## badern (Sep 21, 2007)

Great recommendations all. Agree with most of you. 
I wonder whether the original poster ever read all these LOL!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Tuna can, Premier, 6139 Chronograph.


----------



## RapidMongman (Jan 14, 2008)

SD600 MM 
Tuna Can 1000m
GS GMT

All three are technological, aesthetic and engineering masterpieces.


----------



## Lord Farkward (Jun 27, 2008)

wow f4nt0m4s those are some NICE shots. what models are they?


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

sportura said:


> I've got over $50,000 worth of Rolexes, Omega Speedmasters, Pulsar LED's, Sinn's, etc. and just got my first Seiko this week (see below).
> 
> Wondering if you can help me understand what the Top 3 Seiko watches to own are. Could be new, could be vintage.....just want to know what you collectors/fans think the Top 3 are. If you can post photos and explain why I need each, that would be very helpful.
> 
> ...


i would like to ask for the price range alloted for your future Seiko watches so that we can narrow down the choices for you ;-)


----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Down Under Divers said:


> I guess the deifintion of "top" is vague here, top as in popular, top as in most expensive, top as in rarity, top in certain catagories diver, chrono etc? I hang out on the SCWF a lot and I'd say these are the most sought after, valued, asked about and most expensive of all of them.
> 
> Seiko SBDS001/02/03 Auto Flightmaster
> Seiko 6159-7010 600m Pro Tuna Can
> ...


this is a very good list for what is described. I would toss in the 6105's as well.


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

Lord Farkward said:


> wow f4nt0m4s those are some NICE shots. what models are they?


Here ya go: http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2007/10/23/new-seiko-sdda-spring-drive-chronographs/

They're the new Seiko SDDA Spring Drive Chronographs, they look like a more streamlined version of what Seiko is sending to outer space in the upcoming year. They do look like stopwatches, and they remind me of Ball watches. Totally awesome, and probably miles out of my price range for a long time .

"The rotating case model lists at 892,000 yen ($7,750 USD) and the fixed case model is 735,000 yen ($6,400). The crystal is sapphire, and I haven't seen a caseback picture yet."

like i said...if money isn't an issue...


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

Joram said:


> The three Seiko's that every watch freak should have in their collection are these in my opinion:
> 
> 1 Seiko Sumo
> 2 Seiko Samurai
> ...


I agree with Joram with his pics, but I would even go further to name the "lower end" line:

The Monster Line
SKX007
The Knight line

Each as tough as they come, and let's face it, very durable--and also, include the Seiko Diver SKXA33.

Angelis


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Seiko SKX0009
Seiko Black Monster
Seiko 6309-7040


----------



## SAR (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is one to dream of
http://www.seikospringdrive.com/spacewalk/watchinfo/index.html

6105-8110/8119
6306 any of them great movement
6138 series

Spencer


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 2, 2007)

Just getting into watch obsession last year, if I could only buy 3:

1. Orange/Black Monster-
2. Seiko Premeir auto 6R20 movement, sapphire, SS, power reserve
3. Grande Seiko GMT or chrono spring drive.

The Marine Master, 300m Tuna, Alpine would also be great choices.


----------



## tictoc (Jan 19, 2008)

springdrive moonphase. fat chance, if they did what they promised and made only 300 :-(

Indigo sky , brass moon, at least the picture i saw. It doesn't get prettier than that.


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

Grand Seiko Quartz.

Watch looks elegant, accurate to +-10 seconds a year or better, and one of the best quartz around.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 2, 2006)

I can only say three is not enough.


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

1) Grand Seiko GMT auto
2) Marine Master 300m auto
3) Tuna Can 300m quartz

b-)


----------



## ivaloto (Jul 2, 2008)

1- Seiko 6105-8110 NOS
2- Seiko 6138-0011 NOS
3- Grand Seiko Diver


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am still waiting for my first Seiko but from what I have researched, I'd take the MarineMaster 300m. That watch would be enough for me. :-!


----------



## Predator00 (Feb 22, 2018)

The 3 Seiko watches I already have.

1) Landmaster SBDW002 L.E.
2) Marinemaster SBDD003
3) Landmaster SBDW005


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, a ten year old carcass brought back to life, congratulations.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

This predator guy has posted since today on several threads showing off his landmasters, all good until it becomes annoying receiving ancient threads, save it for the wruw threads!

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator00 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Wow, a ten year old carcass brought back to life, congratulations.


Sorry. I have overlooked that last post appeared here so long ago. However, I would appreciate if the remark would be written without sarcasm. I am quite good in using sarcasms as well. Just a remark would suffice. Thank you.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Wow, a ten year old carcass brought back to life, congratulations.


10 years old but still relevant and of interest today. Thank you Predator00, no sarcasm.

My 2/3 are:

1. SBDX017
2. SLA017
3. ???


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

1. A 7sxx or 4rxx based beater (I chose an SKX007 here)
2. 6138/6139 chrono (Tokei Zara here)
3. Hi-beat/spring drive (Tuna spring drive here)

Yup, I did skip 6rxx. To me, I thought a lower tier 7sxx/4rxx does the value game better. On the mid, I’d say 6138/6139 generates more emotion. And if I feel top tier, hi-beat or spring drive only will do.


----------

